# Ladder safety (quick question)



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to be on a 40' tall ladder and feel a bit queezy. I'm thinking of anchoring some sort of device to the roof and attaching a rope to it and me. Has anyone built or purchased a similar safety device? If I screw an anchor into the roof, I'll probably end up with a leaky roof.

Thanks


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't had need to use one myself but someone makes "outrigger" arms to attach to the upper portion of a ladder. This gives a wider grab to the ladder thus stabilizing it better. In the case of using a rope simply secure one end to the ladder and toss the other end over the roof and down the other side. It can be secured to a post there at ground level or even the bumper of a car (take the key out...hehe!) just in case though. 

Of course the safest way by far is to spend a few bucks and rent scaffolding. Much easier too.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks; I'm doing this tomorrow so the info will help; I do happen to have the outrigger, which I purchased and which is used to give the ladder a wide stance around a window


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

About eight years ago, I designed something just like you are talking about. I sold the idea to a manufacturing company. I don't know if they are available anymore or not. Good luck. 

BTW, about five years ago, I missed the BOTTOM rung on my six-foot ladder and fell backwards flat onto a concrete walkway (less than a foot!) and broke my pelvis in two places! It's NOT the height, it's the sudden stop that does it!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

DO NOT TIE A ROPE TO A VEHICLE!!!! PERIOD!!! I have seen the result. NOT FUNNY AT ALL. 

Hate to shout, but it is very important to not risk it in any way, shape or form.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Semper,

Thanks; almost as bad as tying your puppy to the back bumper; not funny


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Tie the ladder to something on the roof also. I was going to install a Press in a new building. I just ahppened to go there late in the afternoon to chekc a measurement. accross the roll up door was a extention ladder. The airconditioning guys had been up there since 10 in the morning. The ladder had blowen down. Both had left thier cell phone in the truck. No one came by except me. 
aout 3:30 in the afternoon. They were somewhat glad to see me.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg 

Why do you make your girl friend ride on the back holding onto the tailgate? 

Or does she just like the wind in her face.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

SE 

I believe you also need to make sure you have the ladder up against the house at the correct angle. If it's set at too steep of an angle you and the ladder could fall away from the house. If I remember correctly, you set your toes against the bottem feet of the ladder and with your arms stretched out your hands should just be able to grag the ladder rungs, while the top of the ladder is against the house or roof edge. Also, make sure the top of the ladder is evenly setting against the house or roof edge. 

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

She's back there because she's a bitch... big dogs ride up front ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

40'....woof. That's one tall ladder. I've got a 24' ladder...and it's real shaky at full extension...and it's one of the good ones....50 years old, heavy aluminum. Here's a link to how to safely put up a ladder http://www.ultimatehandyman.co.uk/ladder_safety.htm . Once you get that sucker up, take a photo and post it here. I don't think I've seen a ladder that long without firemen around...in fact, that's not a bad idea...having firemen (and EMTs) around.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"If an extension ladder is to be extended, do so before climbing it." 

Sure are some handy tips in there Mike! 

I can't remember how many times I'd get to the top and try to pull more up! lol 

Personally I'd look for a scissor lift or truck with a bucket, much safer to move a bit. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Only one thing left out, if you try to take an extension ladder from the horizontal to the vertical, and it is really long, if you are not to the center of gravity of the ladder (mid point) and it's still pretty much horizontal, the other end will try to come up, your helper may have one heck of a time keeping the other end on the ground. 

Finding a way to pull the upper part up with a rope can help. 

I can raise a 24' ladder by myself just barely. 

I want to see pictures of 2 guys raising one 40' long. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bottom line.......get a scissor-lift and be done with it. OR HIRE some "dummy" to go up there for you.


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Another thing to watch out for is the bowing inward of the long ladder if it's not rugged enough. As you start up, it's at the right slant but after you climb past the half way point, it starts to be a vertical climb; you feel like you're gonna fall backward - very unnerving!!

So it might behoove you to set it closer to a 30 degree angle to the wall rather than a 20.

Stay safe!

Art


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg, 
In the old days of wooden ladders, each section would be 22-25' and a rope would lift the upper section as the ladder leaned against the wall... one to steady and one to pull. 

Back in '58 my brother and cousin contracted to clean all the windows on The Tongue Point Naval Base in Astoria Oregon. The blimp hangars had some very high windows! Don and Dave had nightmares. Barely old enough to qualify for the job, they struggled to raise those ladders! Was quite a show! 

John


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

How not to use a ladder.... 

http://www.hvacfun.com/unsafe-ladders.htm


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 17 Apr 2010 04:44 PM 
How not to use a ladder.... 

http://www.hvacfun.com/unsafe-ladders.htm 
That may be the all time funniest link on this site.....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 17 Apr 2010 12:36 PM 
"If an extension ladder is to be extended, do so before climbing it." 

Sure are some handy tips in there Mike! 

I can't remember how many times I'd get to the top and try to pull more up! lol 

Personally I'd look for a scissor lift or truck with a bucket, much safer to move a bit. 

John 
I hear ya...and ya know, that's good advice for some of the children we've bred I'm learning. Now, I lean my extension ladder against the house...and then I raise it. I think the idea of trying to "raise" a 40' long ladder when it's fully extended is just flat ludicrous...then again, I'll bet there's folks that have tried to do that...but, as Greg says, there's this fundamental problem...called the center of gravity.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The safest way to do a forty foot job, is hire a proffessional person on a ladder truck, I fell off a ladder in 1991 shattered my right ankle, requiring reconstructive surgery, stopping my softball life. Now all these years later, with age creeping up, bringing more pain and stiffness, stairs can be very challenging on certain days. 
Oh did I mention I fell less than 4 foot, not only the distance or the sudden stop can hurt you, what you land on can be dangerous. 
So since then this ole man don't get very far off the ground 
Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Susan volunteered me to do some wiring at her siste's barn. I don't like wiggly ladders. My 24ft extension ladder would just barely reach the wiggly board across the top where she wanted new light mounted. Took me a while to get up the courage. Finally, I took my wire in my hand and started up that wiggly ladder. My 4-year-old (now 18), saw the wire sliding along the floor and put his foot on it, giving Daddy a heart attack. 

I did finish that job that day. 8 lights on 8 of those wiggly boards over their loading area.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

At the station we have a 35' 2 fly ladder that weighs like a billion pounds. Three "healthy" firefighters can manhandle it but four is better. We also have a 40' 2 fly it's lighter than the 35 but gets some real spring to it up high. Most guys won't climb it unless they have to. We also have the 45' Bangor ladder. It is a massive construct that takes 4 people to carry and to setup. But, it is like walking up a staircase when it's setup. 

We typically use 24' single fly extension ladders but they have 24" wide rungs on them so we fit better with gear and are more user friendly for rescues. We are required to be able to set one up alone in full gear and clim it to the top in under 45 seconds. 

The coolest ladder we ever had was a pompier ladder. A single beam ladder with rungs that stuck out the side and a big hook on the end to hook over window sills. the idea behind the ladder was to go out one window hook another and climb up. wild stuff! I can see why they were banned. 

Working on ladders takes a bit of skill and a lot of getting used to.You need to fasten the ladder right at the top. The next best thing to have is a ground man to stabilize your ladder. If you tie a rope to it and throw it over your roof the rope still has enough side to side play to dump you if you lean too far or get the ladder to bouncing. Plus, your ground man can call you an ambulance. Hope all went well for you. 
Terry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

That bangor pole ladder is something....never seen one before....but 5 guys to set it up...woof. No wonder ladder trucks and cherry pickers are so popular.....6 minutes to set up a ladder...yikes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3QnB0Oqar0


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

sent my wife up (said sheepishly)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 21 Apr 2010 07:44 AM 
sent my wife up (said sheepishly) 
More evidence of the mental superiority of MLS members.....


----------

